# Is Discovery Cove Really Worth the $$$?



## DDinGA

My family of 4 is considering going to DC/Seaworld/Aquatica this June. We are 42, 47, 18 and almost 13

At $319 each for tickets and over $1000 for hotel this will be an awfully expensive few days. 

Has anyone ever been disappointed that they spent so much $ and felt it was not worth it at Discovery Cove?

Thank you in advance for helping me decide if this is the vacation for us.


----------



## Echie

Discovery Cove is absolutely 100% worth it! Save money in other areas, but definitely go to Discovery Cove! 

We ended up rationalizing the expense of dc by saving on hotel accommodation (booking through hotwire at a lesser star hotel than we usually would), and it were very happy with making that decision.

Discovery Cove will not disappoint! Both my husband and I agreed that it was the highlight of our Orlando vacation!! (plus of course you'll get the free admission into either Sea World or Aquatica with your DC admission)


----------



## Tigger2252

Absolutely the best money I ever spent.  I really agonized over it because it was so much $$, but I don't regret it one bit.  I will never forget the experience, and my kids still talk about it as a highlight of all vacations.  I can not say one negative thing!  They limit the number of people each day so it is not the least crowded.  The food is all inclusive and is wonderful.  You will not be disappointed!


----------



## Cass

Loved Discovery Cove!  The only thing that disappointed me was the weather, it was typical August and at 1pm the thunder and lightning rolled through and they had to close everything, everyone out of the water, off the beach because the weather was so severe.  That ended our thousand dollar day abruptly.  

Luckily our dolphin swim was over but there were many who didn't get theres and there was  line up at Guest Services with a lot of grumpy people looking for refunds.


----------



## Capt_BJ

I'll say two things....

1.  I remember asking a guy who had just done a $300 sub ride in Cayman that went down to over 800 feet, "was it worth it?"

He said "YES ... and look at this great T-Shirt I got ...."

I wondered, if I had just spent that $ and some one asked, and I thought it stunk....would I admit it  

2.  We've done DC, and are trying to decide when to go again.....the best endorsement is a returning customer.

If the amount of $ that DC costs is a strain to your vacation budget, I'd say no, don't do it... it ain't cheap.  But if you can absorb the not insignificant cost, I don't think you'll be disappointed...._if_ you know what to expect.  The most important being that your dolphin encounter (optional) will be measured in minutes.....a brief encounter in the entire day.  The only people who I know who are disappointed are ones who mistakenly think they get to swim with dolphins all day....

DC is more like going to a SPA than an amusement/theme/water park.  It is a day to relax and unwind and enjoy un-crowd.....


----------



## Goofyisme

Yes
Been there twice and will go again.


----------



## happily single

I've never been to Discovery Cove, and am looking into going soon.  However, I think that $319 (or so) is a great deal.  It includes DC, Sea World and I think the OP mentioned Aquatica.  That's three parks and if I remember correctly Sea World is good for 2 days.  Plus the fact the DC inclues lunch and drinks it's a great deal.


----------



## DDinGA

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have been 5 times now and I think it is worth every cent. Apart from the day at Discovery Cove (which includes breakfast, lunch and any drinks and snacks throughout the day), you also get a 7 day pass for either Seaworld or Busch Gardens. We always pay $30 extra per person which upgrades that pass for two weeks at both Seaworld and Busch Gardens. New for this year, you can pay $50 per person extra and get a 14 day pass for Seaworld, Busch Gardens and Aquatica. Most years we did not buy any other tickets s it actually ended up being really good value. If your pass includes Busch Gardens then the shuttle is free as well.

dolphingirl47


----------



## DDinGA

Where do you get the shuttle to Busch Gardens and how often does it run?


----------



## Gizmo1951

We thought it was worth it and can't wait to go again


----------



## dolphingirl47

DDinGA said:


> Where do you get the shuttle to Busch Gardens and how often does it run?



Departure Time	Location
Route 1	
8:30 am	Universal Studios Orlando Bus Parking
8:45 am	Mercado Shopping Village (was Goodings Plaza in November)

Route 2	
9:00 am	SeaWorld Bus Parking
9:15 am
(except Saturday)	Old Town Shopping Village

Route 3	
9:15 am	SeaWorld Bus Parking
9:30 am	Orlando Premium Outlets

Route 4	
9:30am	AmeriHost Maingate Resort
9:40am	Four Points by Sheraton Lakeside


dolphingirl47


----------



## airhead

...and enjoyed it so much we are returning on the 4th of July again!!! Its an unbelieveable day!!


----------



## DixieDolphin

Have you ever done a dolphin swim before?  Some folks, who have done swims in the Caribbean or other places, may find the actual dolphin swim portion of Discovery Cove a little less intensive than the ones they've done previously.  There's very little deep water interaction and no 'free' swim.  If you've done a more in-depth dolphin program at another facility, this one may be slightly less rewarding in those respects.

However, I highly recommend Discovery Cove!

They take extremely good care of their animals (the same cannot be said for some of the less regulated facilities outside of the US, like the Caribbean & Central America) and put a high priority on the animals' welfare.

The park itself is just breathtakingly beautiful.  It doesn't take much imagination to feel like you're in a remote tropical paradise.  The service is impeccable and they really go out of their way to make sure you have a good experience.

The coral reef and ray pools are really awesome experiences.  There are TONS of fish in that reef!  The ray pool is something you could stand in all day and never get bored.  The aviary, too, is amazing!  Even if you skip the dolphin swim and just enjoy the rest of the park, you're certainly going to get your money's worth!

Even after around seven trips there (and working there for a while, too!), I still plan on going back again this year.  If that's not an endorsement of quality, I don't know what is!

=)


----------



## roxannex

My husband and I went in  2006 and did the dolphin encounter. We're going back this summer with out 2 year old without the dolphin encounter.

Here are my two cents!  We didn't really think the dolphin encounter was worth the money. Granted, we're adults. Not seven year olds. But we thought it was basically a big photo op. There was a lot of emphasis on picture taking that you would hopefully want to buy. (We didn't, because we don't generally like posed photos.) Actual time with the dolphins is really limited. I wasn't surprised. It's a theme park. You're not cavorting with dolphins in the ocean!

BUT!

We really liked other aspects of the park. First of all, you can basically sit on the beach and see the dolphins, which is still pretty neat. Second, we loved the aviary. That was the best part for us and we're not huge bird lovers or anything. It was just really neat. You got to see the birds up close. They would land on you. You can feed them. 

We liked the rays. The lazy river...It was a nice uncrowded day....a very beachlike experience in the middle of Orlando without jellyfish! Plus, you get admission to Seaworld or now Aquatica. So we decided to do it again without the dolphins this summer. We think our son will really love the birds and he's still free since he's 2. 

Only you can say if it's worth it. It depends on what your budget is in general. It was fun, but for us not really because of the dolphins. And I really like dolphins (who doesn't?) but the whole "encounter" was really....theme park like...just not authentic at all.


----------



## drag n' fly

We just did DC on Thursday. DC is great if you are a beginner snorkler with little or no experience. I believe however that 1000 in the park is too many. Their is not enough to keep the crowds spread out. Their was a lot of unsupervised kids who were not versed in pool etiquette and few adults too. Being booted in the head too many times finally pushed me out of the lagoon. After a while you cannot see anything with everything being stirred up. Lazy river is nice but...too lazy. The water in the river is as warm as a bathtub. I had to push myself along quite a bit to keep going and the water depth changes constantly so you get scraped up a bit. Aviary was neat. We have large birds in our home but still found the conures charming. The staff was very professional, helpful and answered all our questions. Security is very heavy! The fake bird, cricket noises and coral reef are a little cheesy but add to the ambience. The dolphin swim is not a swim but an experience....and a brief one. It was still fun though. The only thing available for alcohol beverages was beer or beer mixed with fruit flavours. Is it worth it on its own?...no (IMO) but with the added value of choosing a BG, SW or AQ pass add on does make it worthwhile. With that all being said dh wants to take the kids there in December when we go back as it truly is a fantastic family activity.


----------



## kellymonaghan

My wife and I are going to DC _again_ tomorrow and doing the dolphin swim.

And, no, they don't let me in free just because I write a guidebook. I pay full freight, just like everyone else.


----------



## IoAJunkie

How long do you get to spend with the dolphins?


----------



## drag n' fly

IoAJunkie said:


> How long do you get to spend with the dolphins?




You are separated into groups of 7-8. The group stands in a line. The dolphin swims past you several times so you can touch them. The trainers give you a lot of information about your dolphin and the others in the group. You signal the dolphin to do tricks as a group. Halfway through the dolphins rotate groups. They roll over so you can rub their belly and you swim out about 30 feet into the lagoon and the dolphin tows you back. The whole experience lats approx 30-40 minutes as a group. Approx 10 minutes of it combined time is for your personal experience.  The animals are treated extremely well and the trainers are very knowledgeable. Just wish it lasted a little longer because it is really neat


----------



## IoAJunkie

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Debs Hill

Great to read all your comments so far! I have a few questions I hope you can help with!!!
1) We will be going in August........if it rains and you can't go in the water do you get your money back?!! A voucher to come back another day?

2) Do they have sloths you can interact with at DC? Saw this on a TV prog, but hadn't seen it before!

3) What do you get for lunch and breakfast? What snacks and drinks are available during the day?

4) What time does the park close in the summer?

Thanks! 
Debsx


----------



## dananbethany

Yes, yes, and yes!  Not only do you get lunch, but you get tickets to SeaWorld for 7 consecutive days after your day at Discovery Cove, and the quiet and peace you find there is well worth it.  We did it in 2005 and swam with the dolphin ($249 for each of us - my daughter and I) and we have incredible memories of that day.  Yes, it's expensive, but you get so much out of it that it is very much worth it.  At least, IMHO.


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

dananbethany said:


> Yes, yes, and yes!  Not only do you get lunch, but you get tickets to SeaWorld for 7 consecutive days after your day at Discovery Cove



The tickets for Sea World can also be used BEFORE your DC visit per the website.  You have 7 days consecutive days to Sea World that can go before or after or before and after..


----------



## dananbethany

Disney Hot Mama said:


> The tickets for Sea World can also be used BEFORE your DC visit per the website.  You have 7 days consecutive days to Sea World that can go before or after or before and after..



You are absolutely right - thank you for clarifying!


----------



## alauniira

Can you tell me if the sea world passes are transferable?  My mom wants to do Discovery Cove, but won't have time for Sea World.  Can someone else use the passes?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, they are not transferable the Discovery Cove ID that acts as the Seaworld pass after your day at DC has your photo on it. If you go to Seaworld before going to DC you need the confirmation letter and photo ID.

dolphingirl47


----------



## kellymonaghan

Debs Hill said:


> Great to read all your comments so far! I have a few questions I hope you can help with!!!
> 1) We will be going in August........if it rains and you can't go in the water do you get your money back?!! A voucher to come back another day?



Not sure on this one, but I kinda doubt it. I know that they do the dolphin swims in the rain (not when there's lightning nearby, though), so my guess is it's a rain or shine experience. Besides, it's the rare day in orlando when it rains ALL day.



> 2) Do they have sloths you can interact with at DC? Saw this on a TV prog, but hadn't seen it before!



Yes, but the schedule is erratic. Look for the Coinservation Cabana at the center of the park and find out what animals will be there that day.



> 3) What do you get for lunch and breakfast? What snacks and drinks are available during the day?



Breakfast is "continental": breads, pastries, yogurt, etc. Lunch is cafeteria style, but quite nice. Menu items include jambalaya, pasta primavera, roast chicken, some eleborate salads, and of course cheeseburgers and hot dogs.



> 4) What time does the park close in the summer?



Day guests are shooed out at around 5:30. Guests for the Twilight Discovery experience start ariving at around 3 and stay until 9.



> Thanks!
> Debsx



You're welcome!


----------



## Debs Hill

Kelly,
Thank you so much, that's great! I was surprised when I saw the Sloth on TV but will now hunt them down when we visit!! ha! ha! Looking forward to our very first visit to DC!
Debsx


----------



## raysum

Thanks the the answers and tips!!


----------



## gcarbone

We just got back from our vacation to Florida and Discovery Cove was by far the highlight of our vacation (we did Universal parks, Aquatica and Seaworld too).  The park is just amazing.  It seemed expensive when I booked it but after thinking about what you got out of it, I would definitely do it again.  My kids ages 12, 10, & 7 had the time of their lives.  The adults did too!  My in-laws didn't do the dolphin swim and my mother-in-law didn't even swim but had a great time.  We paid $290 and it included Seaworld and Aquatica passes.  I booked several months in advance and they had 10% off promotion for that price.  So if you look at $70 for Seaworld, $40ish for Aquatica (not sure on price) that makes it $180 for Discovery Cove and you get your meals, snacks, a free photo, snorkel to take home and a nice photo i.d. as a souvenier and of course the dolphin swim.   My husband and I did a dolphin swim in Bermuda five years ago.  I think it cost $150 and lasted 1 hour.  It was a lot of fun but that's all you got.  No food, beverages, pictures or any of the extras like discovery cove (stringray lagoon, coral reef, bird aviary, resort pool)  The atmosphere is so beautiful, something you will not get anywhere else...it's like being on a tropical island.  There was no crowds, no waiting in line for things.  It was an exciting yet relaxing day.   If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Totally worth it.   DH and I went in 2004, and we loved it.  The dolphin experience lasted about 30 - 45 minutes, but was amazing.  I mean, you get towed through the water by a dolphin.  How cool is that!

The rest of the park is neat too.  We also loved the aviary, and the lazy river runs right through it, so you can hop out of the water & you're in the aviary.  Loved the ray pool, we couldn't stay out of there!  Got some great underwater pics in there.  We also loved the fact that park capacity is limited, so it wasn't crowded, and the visitors were well behaved from what we saw.  Very relaxing day.  Lunch was pretty decent also.

Our initial thought was, yeah it's pricey, but we're probably only going to do this once, so let's go for it.  Highly recommended!


----------



## Bellona

100% worth every single cent that we paid. The whole park is beautiful and the dolphin experience is something I will never forget. Looking forward to going back without the kiddies


----------



## jockey

DH and I went to DC in 2004 and loved it! We are thinking of going again this year with DS who will be 3 and DD who will be 11 months, will we be able to do the swim at different times so that one of us can look after the kids?


----------



## airhead

drag n' fly said:


> We just did DC on Thursday. DC is great if you are a beginner snorkler with little or no experience. I believe however that 1000 in the park is too many. Their is not enough to keep the crowds spread out. Their was a lot of unsupervised kids who were not versed in pool etiquette and few adults too. Being booted in the head too many times finally pushed me out of the lagoon. After a while you cannot see anything with everything being stirred up. Lazy river is nice but...too lazy. The water in the river is as warm as a bathtub. I had to push myself along quite a bit to keep going and the water depth changes constantly so you get scraped up a bit. Aviary was neat. We have large birds in our home but still found the conures charming. The staff was very professional, helpful and answered all our questions. Security is very heavy! The fake bird, cricket noises and coral reef are a little cheesy but add to the ambience. The dolphin swim is not a swim but an experience....and a brief one. It was still fun though. The only thing available for alcohol beverages was beer or beer mixed with fruit flavours. Is it worth it on its own?...no (IMO) but with the added value of choosing a BG, SW or AQ pass add on does make it worthwhile. With that all being said dh wants to take the kids there in December when we go back as it truly is a fantastic family activity.



"1000 in the park too many." I was surprised to read this. We have been on the 4th of July and will be there again on the 4th this year. We did not experience a "crowded feeling" even though the park had reached the 1000 people limit. We had no problems finding empty chairs or getting kicked while snorkling in the
lagoon. That's not fun! 
 Hey,I hope your next visit is better!
    Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Kind of bummed, since I finally decided what day we wanted to do DC and wanted to pay the $30 for the Sea World and Aquatica add-ons (instead of just Sea World) and they no longer have that option (ended about a week ago).  The only way to get Aquatica is too pay $50 and get the DC/Aquatica/BG option.  I guess I have to figure out if we can fit Busch Gardens in.  Never been there, is it worth it?


----------



## tasha99

I went in 2006 and loved it.  I don't think it seems that expensive if you don't do the dolphin swim.  Take your $169 admission, and subtract out about $60 for a week at Seaworld.  That's $100--but wait, your food is included.  When we went last year, we ate breakfast, lunch and dinner there (dinner was early, but we got our food at 3:50 right before they closed the kitchen.)  Assuming even normal Orlando prices, say $5 for breakfast, $8 for lunch and $8 for dinner, and another $4 for snacks/beers etc, that makes admission to Discovery Cove really around $75.  You get to keep your snorkel and mask--so let's call it $70.    If you end up paying $50 for the additional entrance to Aquatica and Busch Gardens (with a free shuttle!) you get an even better value provided you actually want to go to those parks.  

Now if you're going to WDW and only plan to spend a day at DC and want to do the dolphin swim, then Discovery Cove is a very expensive day.


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

tasha99 said:


> I went in 2006 and loved it.  I don't think it seems that expensive if you don't do the dolphin swim.  Take your $169 admission, and subtract out about $60 for a week at Seaworld.   You get to keep your snorkel and mask--so let's call it $70.    .




We are going next Saturday.. it's 189.00 plus tax for the day.  It was just ver 800.00 for my family of 4 without a dolphin swim.  We are OK with that because the reviews here are so positive.  I did factor in the Sea World tickets and the food too.  We don't drink so that doesn't factor in but the rest and he low attendance max.  makes it sound like a fun unique thing to do.  And I didn't know about the snorkle and mask.  That will make the kids jump for joy!!!

Thanks


----------



## tasha99

Disney Hot Mama said:


> We are going next Saturday.. it's 189.00 plus tax for the day.  It was just ver 800.00 for my family of 4 without a dolphin swim.  We are OK with that because the reviews here are so positive.  I did factor in the Sea World tickets and the food too.  We don't drink so that doesn't factor in but the rest and he low attendance max.  makes it sound like a fun unique thing to do.  And I didn't know about the snorkle and mask.  That will make the kids jump for joy!!!
> 
> Thanks



I hope you have a great time!  We went during a lower season (September) so it was cheaper.  Don't tell your kids about the mask--I'm trying to think now if we had those and lost them or if they actually had to be returned.  We do still have a couple snorkels lying around the house, so I'm positive on those.  If you have anyone with glasses, they have prescription masks there (definitely have to return those!).  I'm practically blind without my glasses, so it was wonderful to be able to see underwater.


----------



## dolphingirl47

You can not keep the masks, just the snorkels. The masks have to be handed in at the end of the day.
Is it now possible to book just the non dolphin swim experience for your party? In the past there had to be at least one person per party who did the dolphin swim. I would love to spend a day at Discovery Cove as I love the aviary and the lazy river/resort pool, but I am thinking about doing a dolphin swim on our cruise and Dolphins in Depth at Epcot. So this might be a bit too much dolphin for one vacation.

dolphingirl47


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

dolphingirl47 said:


> Is it now possible to book just the non dolphin swim experience for your party? In the past there had to be at least one person per party who did the dolphin swim. I would love to spend a day at Discovery Cove as I love the aviary and the lazy river/resort pool, but I am thinking about doing a dolphin swim on our cruise and Dolphins in Depth at Epcot. So this might be a bit too much dolphin for one vacation.
> 
> dolphingirl47



I didn't know this.  I booked late (just last week) and the only thing available was non-dolphin swim for everyone.  It was not available online but I called directly and she was able to book the non-dolphin swim for the day we wanted so yes it is available to go for only a fun day and not pay the extra 100.00 for a dolphin swim.

And i didn't realize the difference in times resulted in a different price. that is a good savings to go during a slower time.  Unfortunatetly for us we can only take our vacations after the kids get out of school....


----------



## Jo'Michelle

Have you tried AAA? They have been the cheapest so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## jheigl

Honestly, we didn't do the dolphin swim, so maybe that's why I'm a bit biased, but I wasn't that impressed. Don't get me wrong...the place was beautiful and the food and drinks were great, but there wasn't that much to do. I'm a scuba diver and I had already dove in The Living Seas and I had already done the Shark Deep Dive at Sea World, so maybe I was expecting more than I should have. I enjoyed swimming with the fish and rays, but the water is so cold that you can only do it so long (personal preference). We paid $179 for Discovery Cove, but I would have rather used that for another dive at The Living Seas.


----------



## praline3001

I have been thinking of taking my kids to this next summer.
They have been bugging me about it since it opened LOL

They are HUGE animal lovers and would get a kick out of this. I do have a few questions ...nothing that would stop us from going but questions none the less as I know very little about this park

1. I read that swimmers are to wear wet suits? Is this all day in all the pools or just with the dolphin? Is this accurate info or do you just wear vests?

2. How much are the cabanas to rent? I read where you could rent one for the day. Is this even needed or is there plenty of shady areas to rest?

3. Are there a lot of life guards on duty? My 2 angels are decent swimmers but if snorkling over their heads ..even with life jackets, I want to make sure there are lots of life guards  

4. Do they offer bottled water there instead of cokes? I can't drink coke and I want to make sure there is bottled water there as I read I can't bring anything into the park with me.

5. What should I pack for a day at this park? It seems they are really picky about a lot of things. They provide the sunscreen and your not allowed to use your own sunscreen? AM I correct in this? What is a good day pack list of items I should bring for me my 7 and 11 year old. I don't want to get into trouble for bringing something I shouldn't


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

praline3001 said:


> 1. I read that swimmers are to wear wet suits? Is this all day in all the pools or just with the dolphin? Is this accurate info or do you just wear vests?
> 
> You MUST wear the vests in the water while swimming.  No exceptions.  This is so the lifeguards can see you.  They are not a pain as I thought they would be.
> 
> 2. How much are the cabanas to rent? I read where you could rent one for the day. Is this even needed or is there plenty of shady areas to rest?
> 
> We didn't rent one but I would not pay the extra $$ for one either.  I don't think you need one as we really didn't spend much time at our unbrella/lounge chairs.
> 
> 3. Are there a lot of life guards on duty? My 2 angels are decent swimmers but if snorkling over their heads ..even with life jackets, I want to make sure there are lots of life guards
> 
> Lots and they keep a eye on the kids and adults well
> 
> 4. Do they offer bottled water there instead of cokes? I can't drink coke and I want to make sure there is bottled water there as I read I can't bring anything into the park with me.
> 
> yes lots to choose from
> 
> 
> 5. What should I pack for a day at this park? It seems they are really picky about a lot of things. They provide the sunscreen and your not allowed to use your own sunscreen? AM I correct in this? What is a good day pack list of items I should bring for me my 7 and 11 year old. I don't want to get into trouble for bringing something I shouldn't



The sunscreen they provide is enough for the entire day.  It is VERY waterproof.  We had 4 containers and ended up with two left over between 4 of us.  You don't need to bring anything except your swimsuits, change of clothes and a camera if desired.  A book if you think you will relax.  They provide everything including towels, food, snacks and drinks throughout the day any time you want them


----------



## praline3001

Thanks Laurie. I really want to do this with my kids but DH won't be coming with us this trip so I was concerned being the only parental unit around with the 2 kids. Both are very well behaved children but I want to get all my facts strait before going!


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

praline3001 said:


> Thanks Laurie. I really want to do this with my kids but DH won't be coming with us this trip so I was concerned being the only parental unit around with the 2 kids. Both are very well behaved children but I want to get all my facts strait before going!



I think they kids will love it.  We didn't do the dolphin swim but still had a blast until it poured and we were forced to cover...  
Your kids are old enough to be able to hold their own tray for lunch and breakfast so you should be fine.  I have to say this place was great fun and even though we missed out on about 2 hours of fn due to rain I would still recommend it ...


----------



## tiggeriffic44

Yes, but only just. 

I don't know where else to swim with dolphins.  The snokling was pretty cool and the lazy river was fantastic.  
The breakfast food was all pasteries and such. Lunch was better, but not fantastic. 

They took great photo's, which they were willing to sell to us for a price.  But the photos were really really good.

Yeah, I am glad we went.  I proabably won't go again though.  It is worth the money as a one time thing.


----------



## tiggeriffic44

In my trip report, I wrote a good deal about the discovery cove experience.  Look for day three.  The link to the trip report is in my sig line.


----------

